# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  "Kriminelë shqiptarë me shtetësi britanike"

## Shijaksi-London

"Kriminelë shqiptarë me shtetësi britanike" 

Gazeta "The Sun" vazhdon traditën e lajmeve negative për shqiptarët dhe akuzon "Home Office": U dha pasaporta 

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu

Një gazetë britanike, që në mënyrë konstante 10 vitet e fundit ka publikuar lajme negative për shqiptarët, dje raportonte se elementët kriminalë brenda këtij komuniteti janë pajisur me pasaporta britanike. Gazeta "The Sun" shkruan se "vrasësve shqiptarë apo trafikantëve të prostitutave u është dhënë e drejta e qytetarisë britanike". 

Megjithatë, gazeta harron të përmendë faktin se vetëm në katër vitet e fundit janë dëbuar mbi 5 mijë shqiptarë, ndërsa mijëra të tjerë, të cilët punojnë ndershmërisht, janë të palegalizuar dhe jetojnë çdo ditë me frikën e dëbimit. Skandalin e dhënies së qytetarisë britanike për "kriminelë shqiptarë", "The Sun" ia faturon Ministrisë së Brendshme "Home Office".

Nën titullin "Azil tutorit dhe vrasësit" gazeta e ilustron "skandalin" me rastin e Luan Plakiçit, i dënuar me 23 vjet për trafikun e vajzave lindore në Londër, si dhe atë të vrasësit të pesëfishtë Mane Driza. 

Plakiçi e përdorte pasaportën britanike për të udhëtuar në Evropën Lindore, nga trafikoi 60 vajza, disa prej të cilave u shitën apo u përfshinë në prostitucion për llogari të tij. Ndërsa Mane Driza u kap në Itali me pasaportë britanike në xhep, pasi vrau mikun e ngushtë në lindje të Londrës. Ai kërkohej për 4 vrasje të tjera, dy në Shqipëri po aq edhe në Itali. 

Më tej, gazeta shkruan se "dy shqiptarët e krimit janë pjesa e një grupi të madh kriminelësh, të cilët janë vendosur në Britani, duke ndërtuar perandoritë e tyre të krimit". 

"Të gjithë ata dhanë emra të rremë kur kërkuan azil, por kjo nuk u zbulua nga Home Office. Pasi u pajisën me pasaporta britanike, familjet e tyre morën viza për të ardhur në Britani", thuhet në artikullin e gazetarit Oliver Harvey. Ai shkruan se identiteti i tyre i vërtetë u zbulua, kur familjarët plotësuan formularët e vizave. 

"Shqiptarëve të përfshirë në mashtrim për marrjen e qytetarisë, zyrtarët e emigracionit u kanë dërguar letra, ku kërkohet heqja e pasaportave", përfundon artikulli i "The Sun".

Dy rastet e zbuluara nga "The Sun" janë vetëm maja e ajsbergut. Me dhjetëra shqiptarë të kërkuar për vepra të ndryshme penale, kanë vite që fshihen në Angli nën emra të rremë. 

Tre vjet më parë, ish-kreu i Interpol Tiranës, komisar Artan Bajraktari, deklaroi se në Londër fshiheshin më shumë se 30 persona të rrezikshëm, të kërkuar nga drejtësia shqiptare për krime të rënda. 

Ndërsa një muaj më parë, drejtues të skuadrës së ekstradimeve në "Scotland Yard" i thanë gazetë "Shqip" se kanë marrë 90 fletë arresti nga Interpol Tirana për shqiptarët "wanted", të cilët mendohen se fshihen në Britani.

----------


## fation2006uk

*Ky messazh eshte per Zotin Veliu ne qofte se eshte i pranishem ne kete forum.*

O Muhamed Veliu o fuks rri urte se ti i ke njoftuar keta te gazetes The Sun.

The Sun jane kundra shqipetarve si puna jote.

Mos harro se jeta eshte e gjate edhe jo e shkurtes sikurse e ke mare ti me shpifje.

Karriera nuk eshte gje kur te urrejne te gjithe.

I don't understand what you gain from all of this? Please state you reason for being Anti-Shqiptar.

Where you abused by your Albanian family and now you are taking it out on Albanians?

Why is that?

----------


## Flamurtari

I wouldn't be surprised if it was you who tipped them of about the story. Why dont you provide them now with details of  other families who have saught asylum pretending to be kosovar. Just report the news man instead of trying to make the news.

----------


## lojaxhiu

A nuk ishe ti qe i shoqerove gazetaret e Sun-it ne tirane per te blere pashaporta angleze fallco? Para ja nje viti (me duket) ishte kjo pun dhe doli si artikull ne Sun.

Sa hipokrit qe je e burr... Kendej ben gjoja sikur ti po e kritikon Sun ngaqe jep lajme negative per shqiptaret. Ne fakt s'kam dyshim fare qe ti e ke nisur kete lajm se nuk lodhet Sun per te kerkuar lajme per Shqiptaret:

"Një gazetë britanike, që në mënyrë konstante 10 vitet e fundit ka publikuar lajme negative për shqiptarët"

Me duket se po flet per veten. Ti je "gazeta" qe ne menyre konstante vitet e fundit ke publikuar lajme negative per shqiptaret.

----------


## Flamurtari

Jo vetem per ate por ky ishte ai personi qe exposoj ata shqiptaret te ai emisoni   the Donald McCantyre investigation even that was admirable. But what he fails to recognise is that when you report news you have to sometimes think on how is that going to reflect on your community. Yeah there are people here that shouldnt be here and i resent the fact too that some dickheads from our community are lying cheating scum. But i think yoo gone on the extreme and at this rate you should make an  application to join BNP

----------


## fation2006uk

I think this Mohamed guy must have been abused as a child by his Albanian family.

And guess what? now he is taking his rage on all Albanians.

What he forgets is that Albanians never forgive or forget.

So good luck to you Mr Veliu carry on like you are and you will one day get unstuck and there will be no one by your side.

I think you feel lonely now but you will feel lonelier later on once all this catches up with you.

----------


## Arcas

Muhamed Veliu eshte vec nje shqipfoles dhe asgje me tepere. Komunitetite shqiptare ne angli duhete te distancohete nga ky monstere.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Unë dëgjova diku se këtij Muhametit ia kanë bërë benë.

----------


## BaBa

"Kriminelë shqiptarë me shtetësi britanike" 

çar epiteti kriminel me pelqen shum dhe hallall ja baft qe kan marr shtetesin britanike.

----------


## Ermal 22

Pse pak kriminele, hajduta e persona problematike ka Shqiperia??

A nuk eshte me mire e me lire per vendin, qe keta persona ta bejne burgun ne Angli sesa ne Shqiperine e varfer ku nuk mungojne trazirat ne burgje??

Nq se ne eksportojme vetem trurin apo njerezit e mire, atehere llumi do mbyse Shqiperine me keq sec e ka mbytur.  --:-)

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Faji nuk eshte i ketij pseudo gazetari eshte i joni qe lexojme gazeten, qimen e bejme tra, dhe ky del me pike i fituar. Cfare pikesh? Ah kete e di ai.  Ju them te gjitheve qe mos vazhdoni ti kushtoni kaq shume rendesi tipave te ketill, sepse nuk beni asgje me shume pervec se zerin e mbytur e ketij gazetari e nxirrni jasht konteksti dhe e zhurmoni nga c`duhet.

Ky kete do beje, kete sheh te arsyeshme!? Sa kam degjuar une qe ja kane bere bene jo tani por ka vite, dhe ja ku eshte. Ai ka gjetur dhe ben. Vetem per dicka ju siguroj qe te ishte ky pseudo gazetar ne komunitetin Shqiptar ne Amerike, nuk e perfillte njeri!.

----------

